# Question about Apprenticeship



## Sparky0311 (Jul 19, 2018)

Hello Fellow Sparkies,

I have a question about apprenticeship. I recently completed a trade school and passed the CA test. So, i'm a JW on paper until I hit my hours. My question is if I decide to apply to the union. Would I have to start out as a CW or a level 1 apprentice? I understand that the Union has their own way of doing things but was wondering if there is any kind of rules set in place for guys who come in with experience already? 

Thanks!


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Not real sure but being licensed may be your key to getting in at JW level.
Lots of help around here for this question. 
Up to the top it goes. ^


----------



## Sparky0311 (Jul 19, 2018)

Thanks, I appreciate the feedback!


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

Have you asked the union?

Good luck with your career aspirations!


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

Depending on the local, you can start as a first year since you have previous experience, if you're accepted. You may be eligible for an "accelerated apprenticeship", meaning start as a 2nd, or 3rd year. You'd have to talk to an organizer about that. What local are you looking at?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

The best place to start with questions about the Union is at the local you are interested in.

When a hall has labor shortages they often get creative to get people on the books.


----------



## Sparky0311 (Jul 19, 2018)

joebanana said:


> Depending on the local, you can start as a first year since you have previous experience, if you're accepted. You may be eligible for an "accelerated apprenticeship", meaning start as a 2nd, or 3rd year. You'd have to talk to an organizer about that. What local are you looking at?


 I live in northern california and i'm looking into the local 180. So I just go into the hall? Im assuming I should bring all relevant paperwork with me.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

MechanicalDVR said:


> The best place to start with questions about the Union is at the local you are interested in.
> 
> When a hall has labor shortages they often get creative to get people on the books.


Stated like the proverbial eternal optimist.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

MikeFL said:


> Stated like the proverbial eternal optimist.


On two separate occasions in the past I have tested into a JW position in a local.

Once in a local that was hurting for people and once when I was sponsored by a contractor that was looking for a very specific type service tech.


----------

